# Poor Cara's been to the vets



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Our little girl could hardly sit down today and is struggling with wees so Derek took her to the vets. Cara's lady bits are a bit sore with being so swollen, add on the cleaning she's doing, then it will sting when she wees ... She's fed up.

Got to bathe her after her last wee tonight, put some E45 cream on ..... Then it's the cone of shame.

K xx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Yikes! Poor girl. :/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor girly....she needs a puppy form of chocolate, a blanket, and a good chick flick.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I know you can only imagine how stingy sore she must be ... Brings tears to my eyes ....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

are you getting her spayed after this season?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes we'll book her in for about 1st October. Doggy choc equivalent are mutt & jeff snacks, cuddles no problem and we have a fluffy fake fur throw on our sofa. At the moment she's lying flat out on the tiled kitchen floor moaning xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor thing!!!! well at least she won't have to go through this again.

The floor must feel cool for her...Ugh...me and Lady are sending gentle hugs her way...I hope it's all over soon for her, sounds as if she is having a really rough time.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah bless her. Poor Cara!! It's a shame there isn't more you can do for her just now, a couple of days with the cone and she will feel much better.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Vincent and Cara! What a right pair they make


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Cara, hope she feels better quickly. No fun having sore bits.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

That's the treatment and now for the cone of shame










Kxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor poor little girl, it really isn't fair because you can't explain to her what is happening.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Kirsty .. so sorry to read Cara is having such a hard time of it .. snuggled up on a fake fur throw ... (snap Honey is here doing the same) ... take care of Cara .. it will be over soon xxxx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh dear last nights cone of shame proved to be too small and we were woken up to our contortionist poo still managing to lick herself.

So another day another cone of shame ... Bigger this time and she is definitely not amused


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! poor girl! look at those sad eyes!!!! poor thing! I hope it is almost over


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Cara she does look sorry for herself, can't blame her. Lots of cuddles look the order of the day.


----------

